# Any 425 owners on the forum?



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wondering what you think of them. We've found one that the dealer is rebuilding and they want $5,000. A bit high, but if they are good units, we might bicker with them a bit.


----------



## garym (Oct 7, 2010)

*My (new to me) 425*

I picked up a 425 on an online auction a couple of months ago. It had 1600+ hours & some problems. But I only paid 1200.00 +tax for it. The AWS had a lot of play, hydraulic leaks, and intermittent smoke. So far I have replaced head gaskets, checked & cleaned the breather, replaced O rings in the steering valve connections, cleaned off a bunch of gunk. The compression is good at 170 each cylinder. I'm still working on the smoking problem. I'm planning to do a couple of oil changes with one being a flush with Seafoam. I'm hoping I find water in the crankcase oil. If that's doesn't fix the smoking, I'll probably have to have it re-ringed. I've cleaned up & repainted a couple of rusty areas and am about to begin to clean & repaint the deck. I couldn't tell you about my experience with using it, as I really haven't used it much yet. GaryM


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Gary. I put a couple more thousand dollars in front of the 5 grand and wound up buying a Kubota Diesel with 4 wheel drive and this machine is 7 years newer and has a mere 220 hours. It was way more than we wanted to spend, but the green dealers are smoking crack for what you get in our area. Good news is that when I go to sell my 316 green mower, it will be a gold mine!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Thanks Gary. I put a couple more thousand dollars in front of the 5 grand and wound up buying a Kubota Diesel with 4 wheel drive and this machine is 7 years newer and has a mere 220 hours. It was way more than we wanted to spend, but the green dealers are smoking crack for what you get in our area. Good news is that when I go to sell my 316 green mower, it will be a gold mine!




Its the same with the green dealers here too they are trying to sell worn out machines for almost a new price.


----------



## Kinnup (Jan 8, 2013)

I am a new 425 AWS owner. I bought it last summer. It is a 1999 with less than 200 hours on it. I love it. Still learning about it as it is my very first John Deere. Glad to know there are more 425 owners out there. I might have a few questions for you this summer.


----------

